# Vox Tonelab EX vs Boss ME-70 vs Line6 Pod HD300



## space frog (May 16, 2011)

title says it all... i'd like to know which one is better sound wise for recording. I don't really care about delay and distortion since I already have the tone I want from my Nova Repeater and MD-2 pedals.

I know the Tonelab does a great job and would be a sure shot, but I never heard the Pod or Boss in action. I kinda like the fact that the ME-70 can loop, but as far as my experience with Boss products go, I tend to believe the sound on the Tonelab would be better. samed with the Pod.

so any help/opinions/free cold beverages will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Tom 1.0 (May 16, 2011)

Tom 1.0's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Check out my ( poor ) covers, HD all the way.


----------



## space frog (May 16, 2011)

Thx Tom, I did my homeworks and I will most probably go for the HD. I watched lots of demo videos, and the Tonelab seemed to sound saturated, while the Boss is just full of features and the HD has the most "full" sound of those 3 multi effect pedals

Frogdit: since I mostly wanna use "one of those" for recording, how does the Boss ME-70 perform for direct recording in, let's say, my Tascam DP-02CF? Is the Pod HD300 better recording wise?


----------

